# how does an eheim surface extractor work?



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

The two surface intakes swing on a hinge and kind of float on the surface. When the water level falls they will come with it, so there is no concern for sucking in air. 

You just need to be diligent keeping evaporation topped off. It works best when the intakes are at a 45° angle, give/take a little.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 8, 2005)

Why do you need a T-connector ? 



> a T-reducing piece is necessary, so that a bypass is created and two inlet lines are used. Additional tubing may also be required.


I can only see one line comming from the extractor. Is there another one on the device itself or is it placed somewhere else ?


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that is dependent on which model of eheim you have. Mine didn't need a t - but I had other issues, like the fact that the pro II series uses a larger size tubing than the extractor was designed for. I ended up using the (unused) uplift tube from my old fluval to connect between the extractor and the tubing as it, coupled onto the extractor with a piece of tubing, would fit my tubing whereas the uplift tube that came with the extractor was too small.

One thing I ran into on mine - the little float between the two arms apparently let in just enough water that it floats just beneath the surface. I rigged up a little harness using some clear vinyl lacing to hold it up to the surface.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 8, 2005)

I have a 2026 pro II . So it will not work " out of box " ?


----------



## Aftica (Nov 26, 2003)

The T is optional - 

The Eheim surface extractor is designed to work at a certain (low) flow rate... hooking it to a 2028 is going to cause problems.. (it will rattle like a freight train).

the T is to create a bit of a flow by... to help reduce the flow rate through the extractor... one side of the T goes through he extractor, the other side may go through a UV sterilizer... or what ever...

In my 77g tank I have a Eheim Pro II 2028 that runs my reactor 1000... then I have a Eheim Ecco (the smallest one available) that runs BOTH my surface extractor AND my UV sterilizer - it works great and matches the flow rates I want for both accessories.. no Amtrak in my bedroom thank you very much.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

*This may clarify...*

Scanned a part from the directions:

"C" - In the case of filters 2215/17, 2226/28, 2250, 2260, 2315/17, and 2326/28, a T-reducing piece is necessary, so that a bypass is created (see illustration).

If the output flow of the filter is too high, a rattling of the valve may occur. In this case too it is advisable to install a bypass as per illustration C.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I've been able to use the surface extractor on a 2215 out of the box without the "T". Yes it does rattle, but ONLY when I disable the surface suction function (meaning intake is only through the bottom strainer). By leaving the surface extrator open 24/7 flow is balanced between both the surface and bottom strainer and there is no rattling.

Milage may vary on your stronger filter.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> I have a 2026 pro II . So it will not work " out of box " ?


It won't. The reducing T allows the connection of the smaller tubed extractor (12/16mm) to the tubing of the 2026 (16/22mm). T-ing also limits the amount of suction created by the surface extractor. The reduction in suction prevents the surface extractor from making a "rattling" sound.

There is another way to reduce the rattle. Take the weighted bit of the extractor pull the metal bit out. Wrap the metal piece in masking tape and reassemble. The tape around the metal should stop the rattle.


Mike


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> It won't. The reducing T allows the connection of the smaller tubed extractor (12/16mm) to the tubing of the 2026 (16/22mm). T-ing also limits the amount of suction created by the surface extractor. The reduction in suction prevents the surface extractor from making a "rattling" sound.


What I did was remove the u-tube from the extractor and replace it with one from my old fluval. The u-tube was the same size as the remaining part of the extractor tube so I could use a piece of the green tubing to connect it. I also use a 2026.



Momotaro said:


> There is another way to reduce the rattle. Take the weighted bit of the extractor pull the metal bit out. Wrap the metal piece in masking tape and reassemble. The tape around the metal should stop the rattle.
> Mike


Actually, if you're referring to the little weighted thingie inside the screen there, you don't need it. That's for keeping the hosing from losing its prime - not an issue with the 2026 unless you pull the extractor completely from the water. IOW, I took mine out and have noticed no rattle. Did notice the first few times I used it (having smallish yo-yos, I don't run it constantly) that it acted almost like a protein skimmer - nasty gunk bubbling up in there.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I didn't modify the extractor, asides from taping the metal bit. I basically ran it out of the box.

My understanding is that too much suction on the surface extractor (not T-ing off anything higher than 2213) will cause the weight to rattle.

Mike


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

Momotaro said:


> I didn't modify the extractor, asides from taping the metal bit. I basically ran it out of the box.
> 
> My understanding is that too much suction on the surface extractor (not T-ing off anything higher than 2213) will cause the weight to rattle.
> 
> Mike


Understand that... at the time I had the thing in the process of hooking it up before I discovered the tube incompatability. Needless to say, I wasn't too happy at that moment. It was only after noticing that the u-tube that came with the extractor was a friction fit to the extractor that I got to wondering if there was a way around it (and I did check to see if the 2026 was listed as needing the t-reducer). Anyway... it works, although I did have to put something under the u to support it. (eh, when I get my canopy thing set up, it'll fit over the rim fine)

I took the weight out when I figured out what it was as I didn't see the point of leaving it in there. Never occurred to me that it would rattle.


----------

